# Big chief, spirit lake ia coca cola bottling co



## aj0446 (May 15, 2011)

Hey, I found this bottle out in the woods looking for stuff like this. I have looked all over ebay and online and i can only find a picture and no info on it, is it worth anything? how old is it ... if anyone knows please let me know. thanks
 AJ


----------



## fishnuts (May 15, 2011)

Run your Ebay search...query: Big Chief.  You should get hits.  Maybe not your specific location, but lots of Big Chiefs.
 There are loads of collectors for Big Chief in it's own right as a brand and also because it was a Coca Cola flavor line that many of their bottlers used.
 Look up Coca Cola BC from the town listed on the bottle.
 Values on embossed Big Chiefs can run from under $10 to more than you'd want to pay...mostly those are scarce-to-rare cities on the bottle.  Bottles without cities are always on the lesser end of the value scale.

 Seems pretty nice to me...just found it on the ground!
 You're hooked!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 15, 2011)

aj0446 ~

 Welcome to the forum. Nice Big Chief you found there. Below is a sampling of some variations to yours. I have several Big Chief's in my collection, (but mostly painted label (acls) ). I'd say the art deco styles like the one you found 'average' about $20.00 in great condition. And like fishnuts said, more depending on location - rarity - etc.  The decos date primarily from the 1920s and 30s. Most of the acls are from the 1950s.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 15, 2011)

And here are some of my acls ... Ranging from about $10.00 to $80.00


----------



## aj0446 (May 15, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info guys, it is nice to find 20 bucks in the ground, I really like tho embrosed ones haha cuz if u are like me , all my bottles are found in the dirt so i do not have to worry about paint. I have a few old bottles that some of you might find cool ill put them on later,  im going backto my spot today to get more.


----------



## aj0446 (May 15, 2011)

those are cool, the  green one lookes the most like mine,  oh haha i am hooked indeed , i cant  wait to get out there and find some more, i just go to my pile and poke a long swrewdriver genltey in the ground till i find one ,,


----------



## glen martin (Jan 9, 2013)

has any one seen a big chief from natchez mississippi. i have one but let me know about what yall think.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 12, 2013)

you might want to take a shovel and potato rake out there


----------



## MrSchulz (Jan 13, 2013)

Where were you hiking at?  I'm in the quad cities... never heard of Spirit Lake, Iowa


----------

